# Christopher Tolkien Resigns from Tolkien Estate



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 15, 2017)

Well this is certainly big news...I guess it had to come sometime, 93 is really up there in age. Hopefully they continue to preserve Tolkien's legacy more than worry about making money though I kind of doubt that'll be the case 



> “With Christopher’s departure as an officer of the Tolkien Estate (which was incorporated in 2011), the long-awaited “rights frenzy” for Tolkien properties may soon begin,” he wrote.
> 
> Yes, and it seemingly has already happened. This is a definite piece of the puzzle of the recent news of the Amazon Video deal. I had heard through rock solid, but not reportable sources several years ago that other members of the estate were much more willing to negotiate J.R.R. Tolkien’s properties while Christopher was far more interested in preserving legacy than money.



Source


----------



## Rohirrim (Nov 15, 2017)

He has certainly been remarkably vigilant and hardworking in his efforts to preserve the legacy of his father. For that we should all be thankful. Sad to say, it does seem that the "rights frenzy" will no doubt start. Brace yourself for Gollum lunchboxes ...


----------



## Azrubêl (Nov 15, 2017)

Wow! This is quite a development.

I have NO idea if this is related at all, but I want the Taliska dictionary/manuscripts to be published. I saw that literally decades ago, someone other than Christopher took up this task, and it apparently has never been completed. 

Christopher Tolkien is a hero for processing and publishing as much of Tolkien's material as he did! Who knows, maybe he will continue to contribute to new publications?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 17, 2017)

Azrubêl said:


> Wow! This is quite a development.
> 
> I have NO idea if this is related at all, but I want the Taliska dictionary/manuscripts to be published. I saw that literally decades ago, someone other than Christopher took up this task, and it apparently has never been completed.
> 
> Christopher Tolkien is a hero for processing and publishing as much of Tolkien's material as he did! Who knows, maybe he will continue to contribute to new publications?



What is/are the Taliska dictionary/manuscripts?


----------



## Elthir (Nov 17, 2017)

Taliska is a (probably partially) invented mannish language, although in my opinion so far, its place (in some measure or form) in the mythology of Middle-earth remains ambiguous.

Christopher Tolkien refers to an historical grammar existing, but my guess is that this dates to the 1930s or early 1940s. If so, that doesn't mean it can't be interesting of course.

I'd like to see these papers too. I have all but one of the 50 _Vinyar Tengwar_ issues, and a few copies here and there of _Parma Eldalamberon_, both Tolkien linguistic journals.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Nov 18, 2017)

Heartbroken to see him go, I have the utmost respect and love for the man. What a champion for his Father, I can hear the "atta boy's" echoing from the Halls of Heaven from his father and mother and family.

Namárië, Christopher, thine work, our gift.

CL


----------



## Azrubêl (Nov 19, 2017)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> What is/are the Taliska dictionary/manuscripts?



Yes, it is like Galin describes above.
There is supposedly *if it is true*: "A rather complete grammar and syntax of Taliska is known to exist, but despite work by Tolkienists this has not yet been published."
http://tolkiengateway.net/wiki/Taliska

Also, this is a lovely contextual explanation:
"Taliska was an early language developed by Tolkien. Unlike his later languages which are _a priori_, it was based directly on the Germanic languages, and has a lot in common with the Gothic language, an early interest of Tolkien;[9] this shows that Tolkien tried to connect his mythos with the origins of Europe, something that was evident in the _The Book of Lost Tales_."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for explaining!


----------



## Azrubêl (Nov 19, 2017)

Galin said:


> I have all but one of the 50 _Vinyar Tengwar_ issues, and a few copies here and there of _Parma Eldalamberon_, both Tolkien linguistic journals.



Wow, I feel like that will be me one day at the rate I'm going here lol. That's awesome.


----------

